# Bild spiegeln wie das oft bei Produktbildern der Fall ist...



## DerbyStar (21. Februar 2007)

Ich wollte mal wissen, wie man Bilder so spiegeln kann wie man das fast überall sieht (hab trotzdem jetzt leider kein beispiel ). also das man meinetwegen eine digicam auf weissem hintergrund hat und die dann drunter gespiegelt wird aber so aufslaufend halt, als würde sie auf einem chromtisch stehen.


----------



## chaostheorie (21. Februar 2007)

DerbyStar hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte mal wissen, wie man Bilder so spiegeln kann wie man das fast überall sieht (hab trotzdem jetzt leider kein beispiel ). also das man meinetwegen eine digicam auf weissem hintergrund hat und die dann drunter gespiegelt wird aber so aufslaufend halt, als würde sie auf einem chromtisch stehen.



Das ist leider gar nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht. Kannst hier mal die Suche bemühen, dann weißt du, was ich meine. 

Da ich das beruflich sehr oft machen musste, krieg ichs inzwischen recht gut hin. Wenn Bedarf besteht, kann ich gerne mal ein kleines Tut dazu schreiben, kein Problem.


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2007)

Da gibt es hier schon einige Themen.

In Grundzügen:

Element das man Spiegeln will auf eigene Ebene kopieren.
Transformieren mit Strg+T und Spiegeln.
Unten ansetzten.
Auf Spiegelung einen Ebenenmaske anwenden und auf dieser einen s/w Verlauf zum ausfaden setzen.
Am Schluss noch die Deckkraft der gespiegelten Ebene etwas herabsetzen.


Alex


PS: Habe mal vor einiger Zeit ein Video für das Spiegeln einer Verpackung gemacht.

http://home.arcor.de/alecgreat/videos/spiegeln_divx/spiegeln_divx.html


----------



## chaostheorie (21. Februar 2007)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:


> Da gibt es hier schon einige Themen.
> PS: Habe mal vor einiger Zeit ein Video für das Spiegeln einer Verpackung gemacht.
> 
> http://home.arcor.de/alecgreat/videos/spiegeln_divx/spiegeln_divx.html



Ich sehe, du bist vom Fach. Sehr gutes Tut, kurz und knapp, und doch verständlich. In meinem letzten Job gabs dazu gelegentlich noch weitere Handicaps, wie ausgefahrene Objektive. 

Aus Bild 1 (Vorlage des Herstellers) sollte Bild 2 werden... und wer genau hinsieht entdeckt einen kleinen Fehler, der mir unterlaufen ist.


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Februar 2007)

Da keine Untersicht der Kamera vorhanden war hast du das Objektiv seperat gespiegelt 


Alex


----------



## mirscho (21. Februar 2007)

alexandergross hat gesagt.:


> Da keine Untersicht der Kamera vorhanden war hast du das Objektiv seperat gespiegelt
> 
> 
> Alex




meine Meinung   ^^ 

aber schönes Tutorial


----------



## DerbyStar (21. Februar 2007)

chaostheorie hat gesagt.:


> Ich sehe, du bist vom Fach. Sehr gutes Tut, kurz und knapp, und doch verständlich. In meinem letzten Job gabs dazu gelegentlich noch weitere Handicaps, wie ausgefahrene Objektive.
> 
> Aus Bild 1 (Vorlage des Herstellers) sollte Bild 2 werden... und wer genau hinsieht entdeckt einen kleinen Fehler, der mir unterlaufen ist.



genau das von den bildern meine ich danke


----------

